# من هوالقبطى الارثوذكسى الاصيل والخادم الامين



## ramzy1913 (7 يوليو 2011)

سلام ونعمة://
                                                                     من هو القبطي الأرثوذكسي الأصيل والخادم الأمين



أن الروح الشرقية العميقة والوجدان القبطي الآبائي الكنسي التقليدي ذخيرة حية فينا لم ولن تفنى أبداً ، حتى أن لم نعيها أو ندركها فينا ، ولكنها في باطننا تسكن لأننا معجونين بها في عمق طبيعتنا الشرقية الأصيلة ...

ومن العجب حقاً أننا لا ندرك عمق وأصالة هذه الحقيقة المحملة بكل عمق كنيستنا المجيدة التي خطت تعليماً على يد آباء وشعب حب المسيح الرب وعاشوا حقيقتها لا بمجرد كلمات فلسفية إنما كروح وحياة وخطوا بدمائهم تعليماً حياً ينبض بروح الله الحي الذي يشع في الكنيسة نور المسيح ومجده على المستوى العملي التطبيقي ، بلاهوت حي ينبض في داخل القلب بسر التقوى وممارسة الأسرار ...

حقيقي وبكل صدق وأمانة إنجيلية حية في كنيسة الله المقدسة ، أن تأصلنا في التعليم الآبائي واستلمناه كما هو بكل أمانة التسليم الأمين ، بوعي وإدراك كحياة وخبرة لهو كفيل أن ينقلنا لعصراً ذهبياً لن يقل عن عصر القديسين الأوائل ، وخدمتنا ستصير حية تنبض بحياة الله بتقليد حي سيعشقه كل مخدوم ويحب الكنيسة لا كمجرد أنه منها أو فيها يسكن كطوب وحجارة ، بل سيصير فيها عضو حي بروح الآباء والقديسين والكنيسة ذاتها ، أي بروح القداسة والنقاوة والعفة ، روح الله القدوس ، فيصير للكنيسة عضواً حياً عاملاً فيها ، والكنيسة تصير له حية ويحبها لأنه منها وهي فيه ولا يقدر إطلاقاً أن يبتعد عنها قط ....
القبطي الأصيل من طبيعته أن يفهم الله ويستوعب أسراره المجيدة بقلبه ويخضع له بشعوره ووجدانه ولا يعتمد على البراهين العقلية كثيراً ، ويستخدم حاسته الروحية في تفهم الحق وفحصه وقبوله ، وبذلك يفهم كلمة الله فهماً صحيحاً ويستوعب الأسرار الإلهية بالتذوق والخبرة الروحية الأصيلة ، وذلك لأن طاقة الإحساس الروحي هي الطاقة الأصيلة والوحيدة في الإنسان المخصصة لمعرفة الله والحق !!!

وهو أن آمن مرة ولمست حقائق الله والكنيسة قلبه ، فهيهات للعقل أو للناس أو الشيطان أو مختراعات العالم كله أو الغنى وغرور المجد الباطل أن يزعزعها في داخله أو يحيده عنها ، ولا حتى ضعف ذاته أو حتى سقوطه في هفوات أو ظهور ضعفات يقدر أن يثنيه عنها أو يجعله يتراجع عن حياة الإيمان أو الاستمرار في التوبة وممارسة الأسرار !!!


لذلك اليوم أحب أن أعطيكم وعياً عن أصول الخدمة بل وحياتنا أيضاً ، لأن دعوتي هي دعوة الكنيسة ذاتها ، وهو أن نعود للنبع ألأصيل الذي لنا لنتعلم ونُعلم بدورنا ، نستلم ونُسلم أيضاً بدورنا ، فنقدم التقليد الحي النابض بالحياة ولا نميته على أفواهنا وفي ضمائرنا ، ولا حتى عقولنا ، لأننا أحياناً نحاول أن نخترع أفكار ونستحدثها لنخدم بها لنسر سامعينا ونعطيهم كل ما هو جديد ، والذي نحتار فيه أحيانا ونقول كيف نجدد الخدمة ونقدم فيها كل ما هو جديد ، وبسبب الهوس بكل ما هو جديد لنرضي جيلنا والجيل القادم لم نستطع أن نسلم روح الكنيسة بتقليدها الحي النابض بحياة الله ، ونحيا ونخدم بعيداً عن روح التسليم الآبائي الذي ينبغي أن نهضمه ونعيشه ونسلمه في صورة سهلة عميقة تناسب هذا الجيل في روح قيامة يسوع في سر التقوى والإيمان الحي وممارسة الأسرار !!!

يقول القديس الرائي بولس الرسول : [ وأنا لما أتيت إليكم أيها الإخوة أتيت ليس بسمو الكلام أو الحكمة مُنادياً لكم بشهادة الله ... لأني لم أعزم أن أعرف شيئاً بينكم إلا ويسوع المسيح وإياه مصلوباً ... وكلامي وكرازتي لم يكونا بكلام الإنسانية المقنع بل ببرهان الروح والقوة ، لكي لا يكون إيمانكم بحكمة الناس بل بقوة الله ] (1كو2: 1 – 5)
وبهذا المنهج الأصيل صنعت كنيستنا جيلاً بعد جيل وقدمت لحساب المسيح الرب عدداً هائلاً من الشهداء وأبطال المسيحية الخالدين ، لأن في الواقع العملي : كنيستنا في حقيقتها مدرسة روحية لاهوتية مليئة بأساليب تربوية عملية وروحية ثابتة وقادرة أن تشبع قلوبنا راحة وفرح وقوة ، وكفيلة لكل من يحبها ويعيشها بكل صدق أن تملأ حياته سلاماً واستقراراً وفهماً لكل مشاكل الحياة في كل الظروف وكل عصر ، وان يحتمل الآلام بصبر وفرح قلبي عميق ويراه في مجد قيامة يسوع ، والذين ذاقوا حبها وعاشوا بروحها يعرفون صدق هذا الكلام الحي الذي يعمل في داخلهم بقوة الأسرار ...


+ فيا أحبائي تشربوا من الكنيسة لا في سطحيتها ولا في ظل الخدمة الهزيلة والتي أصبحت بعيدة عن روحها العظيمة ، لأننا لا نحتاج اليوم إلى استحداث شيء فيها أو تغيير أساليب تربيتها لنا ، بل نحتاج فعلاً إلى تفهُّم منهجها الروحي المتقن والمُسَلَّم من الآباء القديسين ، والترتيب العملي القوي الذي يُصبُّ روحها في النفس ليُشع في كل اتجاه حياتنا !!!



+ + + يا أحبائي مخدومين وخداماً أو من لم يذهب للكنيسة قط ، أننا اليوم في أمس الحاجة أن نتربى ونربي من نبع تعليم آباءنا الأصيل النقي ، فلا نعود نبحث عن ماء عند أي منهج آخر يفتقر للماء الحي ، بل نرتوي من نبعنا الخاص فتخرج من بطوننا أنهار ماء حي تسقي العطشى وتقودهم إلى الحق ، حتى بدورهم يمتلئوا ويفيضوا أيضاً ، وهكذا نحقق صلاتنا [ من جيل إلى جيل وإلى دهر الدهور كلها آمين ]


----------



## محاميه مسيحيه (7 يوليو 2011)

​


----------



## white.angel (7 يوليو 2011)

*لماذا لا يكون العنوان ..*
*من هو القبطى المسيحى الاصيل والخادم الامين ... *

*ام ان الارشاد قاصر على الاقباط الارثوذوكس ....*
*كنيستنا بحاجه الى الترميم .. كفانا تمزيق ...*

*شكراً استاذ رمزى *​


----------



## girgis2 (7 يوليو 2011)

أن الروح الشرقية العميقة والوجدان  القبطي الآبائي الكنسي التقليدي ذخيرة حية فينا لم ولن تفنى أبداً ، حتى أن  لم نعيها أو ندركها فينا ، ولكنها في باطننا تسكن لأننا معجونين بها في  عمق طبيعتنا الشرقية الأصيلة ...

القبطي الأصيل من طبيعته أن يفهم الله  ويستوعب أسراره المجيدة بقلبه ويخضع له بشعوره ووجدانه ولا يعتمد على  البراهين العقلية كثيراً ، ويستخدم حاسته الروحية في تفهم الحق وفحصه  وقبوله ، وبذلك يفهم كلمة الله فهماً صحيحاً ويستوعب الأسرار الإلهية  بالتذوق والخبرة الروحية الأصيلة ، وذلك لأن طاقة الإحساس الروحي هي الطاقة  الأصيلة والوحيدة في الإنسان المخصصة لمعرفة الله والحق !!!

وهو أن آمن مرة ولمست حقائق الله والكنيسة قلبه ، فهيهات للعقل أو للناس أو  الشيطان أو مختراعات العالم كله أو الغنى وغرور المجد الباطل أن يزعزعها  في داخله أو يحيده عنها ، ولا حتى ضعف ذاته أو حتى سقوطه في هفوات أو ظهور  ضعفات يقدر أن يثنيه عنها أو يجعله يتراجع عن حياة الإيمان أو الاستمرار في  التوبة وممارسة الأسرار !!!

لذلك اليوم أحب أن أعطيكم وعياً عن أصول الخدمة بل وحياتنا أيضاً ، لأن  دعوتي هي دعوة الكنيسة ذاتها ، وهو أن نعود للنبع ألأصيل الذي لنا لنتعلم  ونُعلم بدورنا ، نستلم ونُسلم أيضاً بدورنا ، فنقدم التقليد الحي النابض  بالحياة ولا نميته على أفواهنا وفي ضمائرنا ، ولا حتى عقولنا ، لأننا  أحياناً نحاول أن نخترع أفكار ونستحدثها لنخدم بها لنسر سامعينا ونعطيهم كل  ما هو جديد ، والذي نحتار فيه أحيانا ونقول كيف نجدد الخدمة ونقدم فيها كل  ما هو جديد ، وبسبب الهوس بكل ما هو جديد لنرضي جيلنا والجيل القادم لم  نستطع أن نسلم روح الكنيسة بتقليدها الحي النابض بحياة الله ، ونحيا ونخدم  بعيداً عن روح التسليم الآبائي الذي ينبغي أن نهضمه ونعيشه ونسلمه في صورة  سهلة عميقة تناسب هذا الجيل في روح قيامة يسوع في سر التقوى والإيمان الحي  وممارسة الأسرار !!!

يقول القديس الرائي بولس الرسول : [ وأنا لما أتيت إليكم أيها الإخوة أتيت  ليس بسمو الكلام أو الحكمة مُنادياً لكم بشهادة الله ... لأني لم أعزم أن  أعرف شيئاً بينكم إلا ويسوع المسيح وإياه مصلوباً ... وكلامي وكرازتي لم  يكونا بكلام الإنسانية المقنع بل ببرهان الروح والقوة ، لكي لا يكون  إيمانكم بحكمة الناس بل بقوة الله ] (1كو2: 1 – 5)
*
بصرف النظر عن العنوان !!!
ولكن كلام في منتهى الأهمية
ويقف في وجه كل ليبرالي ممتليئ بكل ماهو آتي لينا من الغرب كشيء جديد يناسب المدنية والحضارة حتى ولو على حساب الايمان السليم ويقف ضد كل من هو ناقم على كل ماهو شرقي وأصيل معجون بعمق الايمان المسيحي اللي بجد مش على حسب الأهواء البشرية وما يقبله العقل والمنطق !!!!

شكرااا ليك وربنا يباركك
بس ياريت تغير العنوان فعلاااا عشان الموضوع دا مهم جداااا لكل مسيحي شرقي
*​


----------



## Basilius (7 يوليو 2011)

*الليبراليه ليست ضد المسيحيه 
الليبراليه نظام وليست عقيده 
*


----------



## girgis2 (7 يوليو 2011)

Basilius قال:


> *الليبراليه ليست ضد المسيحيه
> الليبراليه نظام وليست عقيده
> *


*
كلامك صحيح ولكن بشرط ان يتم تطبيق هذا النظام على حسب ما يليق بمجتمعنا الشرقي المعجون بالمباديء المسيحية العميقة والثابتة والتي حافظنا عليها كما هي منذ استلامها من الآباء الأولين كما ذكر الموضوع

ولكن الخطأ الذي يقع فيه البعض هو تطبيق هذا النظام على حسب ما يقبله الجيل الجديد ويناسبه ودا شيء مرفوض مسيحياااا
*​


----------



## محاميه مسيحيه (8 يوليو 2011)




----------



## ramzy1913 (8 يوليو 2011)

​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 يوليو 2011)

امنت بيسوع المسيح هو جسد كل الطوائف


----------



## ramzy1913 (8 يوليو 2011)

​


----------



## Basilius (8 يوليو 2011)

*نحن لم نحافظ على شىء كما تسلمناه يا عزيزي الفاضل
وطبعا الاستخدام السىء لليبراليه ليس من اسس الليبراليه 
تحياتي 
*


----------



## girgis2 (8 يوليو 2011)

Basilius قال:


> *نحن لم نحافظ على شىء كما تسلمناه يا عزيزي الفاضل
> 
> **عفوااا عزيزي ماذا تقصد بكلمة نحن !!!
> هل تقصد الكنيسة الشرقية ؟
> ...



*تحياتي لك أيضااااا
*​


----------



## Basilius (9 يوليو 2011)

*ليست المشكله في الليتورجيا يا اخي الحبيب
الليتورجيا باقيه كما هي 
الاهم هو تطبيقها لاهوتيا وعقيديا و رعويا 
اذا اصبحت الليتورجيا مجرد كلام مكرر بلا روح في التطبيق فهي بلا فائده 
وانا شرقي زيك يا عزيزي بل و قبطي ايضا 
الى هنا و كفانا 
تحياتي 
*


----------



## الباحث عن الراعي الصالح (12 يوليو 2011)

Basilius قال:


> *الليبراليه ليست ضد المسيحيه *
> *الليبراليه نظام وليست عقيده *


في البداية اشكر الاستاذ رمزي على هذا الموضوع الرائع الذي يجعل من الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية لها الهوية الشرقية التى خرج منها يسوع المسيح ليبث نوره وتعاليمه في ارجاء العالم والتي تمسكت بها الكنسية الارثوذكسية منذو اليوم الاول فكما سلمها لها يسوع المسيح تسلمها له اما عن مقولة ان الليبرالية ليست ضد المسيحية فهذا قول من وجهة نظر ي المتواضعة جانبه الصواب فان *الليبرالية* واشباها من المصطلحات التي اتحفتنا بها الحضارة الحديثة*كالعلمانية والعولمة والمدنية الحديثة* كلها نظم تحمل في ظاهرها العسل وتخفي بباطنها اعمال شيطانية تبعدنا عن طريق الرب وتعاليمه فاخبرني ايها القائل لهذه العبارة ما هي التي جاءت بها هذه *المصطلحات* او *( الانظمة )* من خير اوليس الذين ينادون الان بفصل الدين *( اي دين )* عن الدولة بمفهوم الدولة المدنية جاءت من نتائجها طلب الاف الاقباط بالسماح بالتطليق والزاوج المدني بعيدا عن السر المقدس الذي وضعه الله في هذا الزواج وبعيدا عن الاية الصريحة في الكتاب المقدس [Q-BIBLE]( الذي يجمعه الله لا يفرقة انسان )[/Q-BIBLE] اوليس من نتائج العلمانية الغربية والليبرالية وما الى ذلك ان صرح في كثير من الكنائس الغربية *( منها ما هو علنيا ومنها ماهو على استحياء )* بزواج المثلين على اساس الحرية وكذلك الاجهاض و..و..و....و.. وما الى ذلك من عدم التقديس لاقوال المسيح والاباء الكهنة فيجب علينا جميعا التمسك الكتاب المقدس كلمة الله الازلية التي فيها الاخلاص الحل النهائي لجميع مشاكلنا وبكنيستنا التي هي سفنة النجاة كذلك كسفينة نوح ونبتعد عن هذه المصطلحات اللادينية الهدامةولنقل جميعا بكل عي وتدبر *[Q-BIBLE]( لتكن مشيئتك كما هي في السماء كذلك على الارض )[/Q-BIBLE]* 
وليس مشيئة الشيطان 
وللإلهنا المجد الى الابد امين


----------



## Basilius (12 يوليو 2011)

*اهلا اخ احمد
لي رد مطول ولكن لن اضعه كي لا ينقلب الموضوع لحوار 
وسبق وقد قلت 
الى هنا و كفانا 
تحياتي *


----------



## Critic (12 يوليو 2011)

> من خير اوليس الذين ينادون الان بفصل الدين *( اي دين )* عن الدولة بمفهوم الدولة المدنية جاءت من نتائجها طلب الاف الاقباط بالسماح بالتطليق والزاوج المدني بعيدا عن السر المقدس الذي وضعه الله في هذا الزواج وبعيدا عن الاية الصريحة في الكتاب المقدس


معنى كلامك ان الدولة اللى لا تفصل الدين عن السياسة مميزاتها انها تجبر المسيحيين على الالتزام بتعالم مسيحيتهم !

ان كان المسيحى ملتزم بتعاليمه لان الدولة ذات طابع دينى و تضيق عليه فانضحه ان يترك المسيحية فورا و يبحث عن ما يناسبه من تعاليم !

المسيحى ليس تحت نير العبودية بل حر بالمسيح
و من يرفض اتباع طريق المسيح و تعاليمه و هو حر فهو ليس مسيحى و التضييق عليه لي الحل و الا لا فرق بيننا و بين السلفيين و اصبحنا نعمل بنظام (الفرض)

و طبعا انا مع فصل الدين (ايا كان نوعه) عن الدولة قالب و قلبا و المسيح نفسه قال " مملكتى ليست من هذا العالم" و لا علاقة بالمرة بين المسيحية و الانظمة الادارية


----------



## النهيسى (12 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جداا
 موضوع جميل كالعاده
الرب يباركك​


----------



## الباحث عن الراعي الصالح (12 يوليو 2011)

Critic قال:


> معنى كلامك ان الدولة اللى لا تفصل الدين عن السياسة مميزاتها انها تجبر المسيحيين على الالتزام بتعالم مسيحيتهم !
> 
> ان كان المسيحى ملتزم بتعاليمه لان الدولة ذات طابع دينى و تضيق عليه فانضحه ان يترك المسيحية فورا و يبحث عن ما يناسبه من تعاليم !
> 
> ...


اخي العزيز اعتقد انك فهمت كلام على وجه غير صحيح وانك خلط بين العام والخاص فانا مع حرية العقيدة وان لكل انسان الحق في اعتناق ما يشاء سواء دين او اي معتقد اديولوجي فلا يجبر المسيحي على الذهاب الى الكنيسة واقامة طقوسه وكذلك المسلم حر في الذهاب او عدم الذهاب الي المسجد دون اجبار او ارهاب من احد  ولكن في نفس الوقت اذا ما اتخذ هذا الشخص دينا او فكر معينا معتقدا له فليس من حقه ان يفرض هذا المعتقد على نظام قوانين الدولة والعرف الذي تعارف عليه الغالبية لعظمي من مواطني هذه البلد او يطلب الاعتراف به من قبل الدولة والمواطنين والا لأصبح من حق البوذي او المجوثي او عباد الاوثان ان يعترف بديانتهم تلك في الدولة وان يحق لهم بناء معابدهم وتماثيلهم وان يمارسوا طقوسهم بقوة القانون الذي لا يعترف بالدين كاساس في سن قوانينها( مفهوم العلمانية ) 
اما قولك باننا احرار في المسيح فاعتقد حسب فهمي المتواضع اننا فعلا احرار بالمسيح ولكن لا اعتقد ان هذه الحرية مطلقة فانت منذ ان قبلت المسيح في حياتك فانت ملتزم بتعاليمه الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس ( العهد القديم و العهد الجديد )وذلك لكي تنال ملكوت السموات والا فما الفرق بينك وبين من لم يؤمن او من ولد مسيحيا ويزني او يسرق او يكذب وما الى ذلك من انواع الخطيئة ثم نقول له ان سترث الملكوت مثلك مثل الذي عاش ومات في المسيح وبالمسيح وانت اعلم مني بالاية التي تتحدث عن بالذين سيجيؤون الى المسيح ويقولون له اننا كنا نشفي المرضي ونخرج الشياطين باسمك فيخبرهم انهم ليسوا من خرافه او اتباعه ويقول لهم اذهبوا عني يا ملاعين فلو كانت الحرية على المطلق مثلما تقول لكان هؤلاء الذين اعطوا  هذا السلطان اولى الناس بالملكوت من البشر العاديين الذين لم يعطوا سلطانا اما عن قولك ان يسوع المسيح قال ان مملكتي ليست في هذا العالم فهذا ليس دليلا على ادعاءك بصحة فصل الدين على الدولة وانصحك ان تفسر الاية وفق سياقها في الانجيل والا كان معني كلامك ان يسوع ليس له ملكا او سلطانا على الارض وان كان كذلك فمن له الملك على الارض اذا ؟؟!! فهل هناك ملك لسماء وملك للارض ؟؟؟؟!!!!
ارجوا ان اكون وضحت وجهة نظري في ان مصر يجب ان تكون دولة مدنية ذات هوية ومرجعية دينية تكون بمثابة الميزان الذي تحكم به  على القوانين والتشريعات بما يتناسب مع المعتقد الديني المعترف به في الدولة


----------



## ramzy1913 (12 يوليو 2011)

​


----------



## Critic (12 يوليو 2011)

> ارجوا ان اكون وضحت وجهة نظري في ان مصر يجب ان تكون دولة مدنية ذات هوية ومرجعية دينية تكون بمثابة الميزان الذي تحكم به على القوانين والتشريعات بما يتناسب مع المعتقد الديني المعترف به في الدولة


لا يا غالى المرجعية الدينية لن نجد منها الا الظلام
و التاريخ له لسان ليتكلم عن العصور الظلامية التى مرت بها اى دولة حينما اقحمت الدين
و لا يوجد نموذج واحد لدولة وحدة نجحت بأقحام (اى) دين فى السياسة
اما عن تفسير النصوص فألف باء سيحية انها علاقة بين الانسان و خالقه ..فلا ادرى لماذا نقحمها فى الساسية !
المدنية هى الحل

و قولك ان المدنية ذات مرجعية دينية هو تناقض كمن يرغب فى تغطيس الشمس فى غربال !
لان المرجعية الدينية السيادة فيها لنصوص الدينية المقدسة و بذلك لا تقبل النقد او التغيير حتى لو اختلفت المصالح العامة
و تكون فيها السلطة الاعلى هى الدين و ليس القانون حيث لا يقسم الوطن الى مواطنين بل الى جماعة المؤمنين و جماعة غير المؤنين و تفصل بين هذا و ذاك من حيث حقوقه و واجباته و هذا ضد الف باء مدنية
القول ان المدنية ذات مرجعية دينية هو خرافة
و بصراحة لا يطلب هذا الا السلفييين و المسلمين المتشددين الذين يتبعون اسلوب التقية و خداع النا ان الدين سيححق المدنية و هذا محال و ضحك على الذقون فهما نقيضان لا يجتمعان ابدا


----------



## الباحث عن الراعي الصالح (12 يوليو 2011)

Critic قال:


> لا يا غالى المرجعية الدينية لن نجد منها الا الظلام
> و التاريخ له لسان ليتكلم عن العصور الظلامية التى مرت بها اى دولة حينما اقحمت الدين
> و لا يوجد نموذج واحد لدولة وحدة نجحت بأقحام (اى) دين فى السياسة
> اما عن تفسير النصوص فألف باء سيحية انها علاقة بين الانسان و خالقه ..فلا ادرى لماذا نقحمها فى الساسية !
> ...


اولا تحية محبة اليك اخي العزيز وارجو ان يكون شعورى بنبرة التهكم في كلامك غير صحيح 
ثانيا انا ابدا لا ولن اعترف او اقر بتسلط وتحكم الدين في شئون الدولة وانا معك في ان ذلك سيعيدنا الى عصور الظلام التي عاشت فيها اوروبا ولكني اقصد بالمرجعية الدينية هنا ان لا تتخذ قوانين وتشريعات تخالف النصوص الدينية ومثال ذلك النص القانوني الذي يجبر الكنيسة على عقد الزاوج الثاني للذين حصلوا على الطلاق مدنيا بعيدا عن رغبة الكنيسة والذي رفضته الكنيسة والبابا شنودة فهل وفقا لمنطق حضرتك ان نقدم مدنية الدولة على سلطة الكنيسة في الاستحكام الى الكتاب المقدس ونصوصه الواجبة الاتباع وهناك الكثير من الامثلة على كلامى ولكني اخترت مثالا كان يشكل ازمة في الفترة الاخيرة كما انه اذا قسنا هذا المثال علي رايك في فصل الدين عن السياسة فان الف باء سياسة ان الذي يتحكم في السياسة العامة للدولة هم الاغلبية التي توجد فيها وهذا يعني وفق رايك انه لا يحق كما انه لا وجة لاعتراض الكنيسة والبابا على قرار المحكمة السابق وهذا ما نرفضه دينيا وعقليا ومنطقيا ( فانا اقصد انه لابد وان يكون هناك حد تقف فيه سلطة الكنيسة وترك الامر الى مدنية الدولة كما ان هناك حد ايضا تقف فيه القوانين ومدنية الدولة عنده ويرحع الامر فيه الي حكم الكنيسة وفقا للكتاب المقدس) 
واخير اود ان اخبرك انني لست سلفيا او مسلما متشددا فانا واحد من الذين عانوا ومازالوا يعانون منهم كما انني واحد من العابرين الجدد الذين يحاولون فهم المنهج وقراءة خارطة الطريق التي وضعهما يسوع المسيح له المجد *( انا هو الحق والطريق )* لنا كي تصل بنا الى ملكوت السموات 
واليك اقول*( الدين ليس فكرة او شعار ذو كلمات رنانة وانما هو معتقد وفق منهج حياة )* 
تقبل وافر الاحترام والتقدير لك ولرأيك:big33:


----------



## ramzy1913 (13 يوليو 2011)




----------

